# Castaway graphite rod



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

I picked up a castaway rod last night on KSL and was wondering if anybody has had any experience with this brand. it is a 5' 8" heavy action, it has Fuji components. I got it and a decent condition quantum energy for $20. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a good deal.
I like longer rods though.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Looks like a good deal.
> I like longer rods though.


I do to, but I have 5 rods over 6' 6" already. Hopefully I will get some good use out of this one.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It will be a great rod for vertical jigging.


----------

